# Trying to setup SATA.



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

I’m not sure where the problem is so I posted in the Hard Drive forum as well as Motherboard/BIOS forum.

I have a ASUS main board. Model number A7N8X-E Deluxe with the latest BIOS update from the ASUS website.

I am trying to install a Seagate Barracuda SATA hard drive. Model number: ST3500641AS.

I have looked everywhere in the documentation of the motherboard and I can’t find much regarding the SATA. To my knowledge there are no jumpers to set on this motherboard.

I have the Phoenix AwardBIOS and I can’t find any settings to enable/disable SATA or RAID.

Right now I have an IDE hard drive with Windows XP Pro SP2 installed. When I start Windows I can’t see the hard drive. The drive does not show up in the BIOS either.

I have a second computer with the same exact Motherboard and hard drive with Windows XP Pro SP2. I was able to see and format the SATA drive with out any problems. I have noticed that when I boot this second computer RIGHT AFTER the POST there is another screen that comes up that says:

SIL3112A SATARaid BIOS Version 4.2.27
Copyright © 1997 – 2003 Silicon Image
Press CTRL-S or F4 to enter RAID utility

This does not show up on the first computer. I can only guess that somehow/somewhere I have to enable SATA/RAID on my motherboard. I just can’t find out how/where.

I have tried to download the Silicon Image drivers and put them on a floppy then boot to the Windows XP setup disk and attempt to install the drivers. Didn’t work.

I have tried to download the drivers from Silicon Image and install through the device manager. Didn’t work.

I have tried to hook the SATA hard drive up to either of the SATA plugs on the motherboard. Didn’t work.

What I want to do eventually is make the SATA drive my primary drive with Windows XP Pro on it and use my IDE drives as backup drives.

Can somebody tell me how to enable the SATA/RAID on this motherboard?

Thanks,

-Lydokane-


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

There is a jumper just below the CMOS battery,called SATA_EN1.
Set the jumper to connect pins 1 and 2 to enable SATA.


----------



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

leroys1000 said:


> There is a jumper just below the CMOS battery,called SATA_EN1.
> Set the jumper to connect pins 1 and 2 to enable SATA.



Thanks Leroys1000. Issue resolved. First off, I downloaded the wrong .pdf document for my motherboard. It is amazing what one letter can do to you. There was a jumper right next to the Silicon Image SATA chip on the motherboard. I couldn't see it because of a PCI card with a really big capacitor. I set the jumper and everything worked.

Thanks,

-Lydokane-


----------

